

The Ongoing Quest for the ‘Brain’ Chip - meier81
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/31/the-ongoing-quest-for-the-brain-chip/

======
carapace
Please,

I'm hardly alone and go to send that one of the largest problems facing us is
computer science industry right now is that we have rampant complexity is just
too much goddamn complexity.

So it's return first principles find a cleaning clear basic notation laws of
form notation is a basic clear and very easy-to-use translates directly into
digital logic circuits can emulate CPUs and design new CPUs. These things will
be easy-to-understand easy to teach, and also easier reason about and feed to
things such as the total machine.

Oberon System provides user interface metaphor superior as well as complete
and well integrated system and a small package again it's easy to learn and
teach and use. Plus well-documented. I have a strong suspicion that although
there may be others there is a certain essence or simplicity to the laws of
form basis and then adding on the joy language metaphor or notation and then
using the higher order software metaphor as a guide to implementation. The
form of software that should've all is more or less single corpus with
variants of the single corpus being like how the Oberon system has everything
included and one CodeBase and you're just extending it you don't have one
central CodeBase that is extended but re-factored extended re-factored
integrates and supply in all the pushbutton intention.

That flight we have a reasonable software system we can begin to implement
things like the narrative interface theatrical design Jeff please her face and
have personally have had a hard time explaining… Essentially our nervous
system allows us to notice small cues like a tiny twitch in the corner of your
eye can grab your attention let you know that you know the dogs there or shut
subtle shift of your cats body language but you know whether it's hungry or
wants to go outside or whatever 40 meals for paying attention to the reason
why our display systems and peripherals couldn't achieve the kinds of subtlety
resolution needed to engage with these companies when you're logical systems
on humans we need to get to the point where our computers are instead of
inscrutable masses mostly hidden rules they're very simple mechanisms that it
responded very so please understand ways but with a great degree of
discrimination subtlety such that you don't just like whiteys Marshall
metaphor but just a guess sword is a decisive or simple device Marlice at
Olathe lever with you sharpen bitch but people talk about when you get really
good at swordplay outcomes an extension of your arm the same thing happens
with any tool or thing that he's physically for one time even though to look
self maybe somewhat subtle you can extend your sensorium and your intention
your motor muscles memory into the tools speak and it literally become
something like an extension of your body just like your arm is essentially
here's your skeleton in your arm and your flesh form such as framing How to
use the first place and I stress going to it and just learn how to adapt it
and that's part of your structure so our computer systems to be like that but
currently they're digging form of like broom or a hammer or sword it's mushy
and that you can't get that kind of reliability to keep shifting like
quicksand or mosher Puddy under your hand as you try to use so that's where
current system suck and that's why I think this new system will be better
since much simpler and relaxing very direct interface pushbutton he
automatically no way but then we can make it subtle and detect you know find
gradations of your order bottle outputs as it is and for peripheral and it can
display fine no visual cues and things that engage your nervous system smore
speaking its own language as opposed to just to know hey look we can make
decent flasher flop up-and-down is not terrific let's let's make it apparel
ask the background image as you scroll are we special accessing you know you
do because you can not because the deal is spectacular for the particular kind
of information you're trying to present or because it really enhances your
document it's stylistic thing right ourselves where is Francis you have some's
resume in your face it also includes kind of painting or moving around you
could have the background shifting into me and parallax and it's actually
giving you kind of 3-D psychological map remodeling reference point you know
for how the things the virtual space return are trying to move.

~~~
666_howitzer
I'm reasonably sure that the comment is either made by troll or someone
suffering from mania.

~~~
nsxwolf
I took a look at some of the poster's other comments and they were coherent.
This one sounds like a Markov chain generator or dictation gone wrong.

Or mania. That's a possibility.

... Getting downvoted? Seriously? Anyone want to step forward and claim the
original comment made perfect sense?

~~~
aswanson
I agree, it's either a freshman attempt at a turing test machine or someones
account got hijacked.

~~~
xpolitix
or most probably someone is showing off his AI ;)

